# Looking to Overclock. Advice/Help.



## Naraktu (Aug 19, 2007)

I read in the "sticky" that you need information so here it is. 
Windows 7 Professional 64x
*CPU*: Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 (Conroe) (Socket 775 LGA) 
*Motherboard:* EVGA 122-CK-NF68
*RAM:* OCZ2RPR8002GK (4x1GB)
*Graphics:* NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
Antec 900 Case
*Power Supply*: Antec (I cannot remember how much it was, anyway to findout without taking it out to look?)

Is there any more information needed? 
I will take advice on upgrading over overclocking as well, if it would be more stable since my pockets are not lined with money.
I am looking to overclock just gently to edge closer to the new iCore processors to offset the upgrade bug I have been getting.
Thanks,


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you dont need to take the power supply out, it should have a visible label on it to tell us what wattage it is.

what cooling are you using?


----------



## Naraktu (Aug 19, 2007)

Fans. I could not afford water/liquid cooling at the time. 
All fans that came with the case, the large on on the top(200mm), the two in the front (120mm). The one in the rear does not work because I have another fan that blows across my CPU heatsink from the bottom. And of course, the PSU fan as well. Air flow is very nice, it is normally very cool to the feel, seldom does it blow hot air form any of the fans., 

Here is a photo for a better idea.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I meant cpu cooler but from what I can see its not the normal heatsink which is good.

You may not get a good overclock with my advice as you are running 4 sticks of ram where as you would do a better overclock with 2x2GB (2 sticks). Please follow this advice to the letter otherwise things will go wrong.

NOTE: overclocking voids any warranty you have and can cause your cpu to fail earlier than normal.

1. Go into the BIOS
2. locate the settings C1E and Intel speedstep and disable them
3, raise the FSB by 10MHz then save & reboot. If you get into windows and everything looks ok go back into the BIOS and raise again by 10MHz if you get into windows go back to the BIOS
4. Now set your ram voltage to what the manufacture states and raise the FSB by 10MHz again
5. Once you have raised the FSB by 60MHz you must download OCCT and run the full linpack test for 1 hour whilst monitoring the tempeartures with hardware monitor. If your temps exceed 60 degrees c you either need to back of the overclock or get better cooling.
6. If everything is ok with the OCCT test continue raising the FSB by 10MHz and going into windows then test again with OCCT once you have raised the FSB by 60MHz again.
7. Once you get to an overclock you are happy with you then download prime95 and run the full stress test for 6+ hours whilst monitoring the temps. Again you do not want to exceed 60 degrees c.

supplementary notes

When you raise the FSB this changes the cpu speed, it also changes the ram frequency you must not let the ram go over its rated speed.

Some people change the multiplier when overclocking, sometimes lowering it gets a better overclock however sometimes it is best left alone.

if you get a blue screen of death whilst trying to boot into windows you need to go into the BIOS and raise the VCORE voltage only increase it to the next available voltage and try again. Raise it again if needed.

If you have any questions just ask.


----------

